# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour

## chamsz

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'inscrire sur le forum mais je suis les SOS (et y participe à la mesure de mes moyens) depuis quelque temps déjà via Twitter. J'ai deux chats, je m'intéresse à la cause animale en général, à l'ornithologie et je suis végétarienne.

----------


## chamsz

Merci beaucoup

----------


## chamsz

Existe-t-il quelque part sur le forum un topic regroupant toutes les associations avec leurs spécificités, ou des fiches permettant de s'y retrouver ?

----------


## Chenille

Bienvenue  :: 

Qu'entends-tu par spécificités ?
Il y a cette rubrique http://www.rescue-forum.com/annuaire...n-animale-177/
Et une liste d'assos chiens/chats/nacs/etc ici http://www.secondechance.org/refuge

----------


## chamsz

Par spécificité, j'entendais soit leur localisation géographique, soit leur "spécialisation" (type d'animaux, animaux blessés, âgés, etc.) 
Merci pour les liens !

----------


## Caloute84

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum !

----------


## chamsz

Merci beaucoup

----------

